# Itinerary Help - Loire Valley / Champagne



## Suffy (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi There!

Firstly, I'm new and have been reading through a number of topics here, looks like a very informative site!

My partner and I are looking at taking a rented MoHo for the first time into France.

After much deliberation between Loire Valley and Alsace, we've decided the following (for a 10 day trip);
Day 1, we arrived in Calais at 7pm.
Day 2-6; Loire Valley.
Day 7-10, Champagne.
Day 10: Eurotunnel departs Calais at 9pm.
(days can be flexible, but ultimately that is the rough circular route we are looking to take).

For Day 1: we won't make it to Loire Valley at a reasonable hour. Any recommendations on a location/Aire a couple of hours south of Calais en-route to Loire Valley?

With roughly 5 days in Loire - any suggestions on which places to visit? 
Then we'll head east to visit Champagne for 3 days (any recommendations on particular areas?). 

On our final day, we'll head back toward Calais.

I have been doing route planning, and tolls seem to range from Eur 20 per day, to Eur 150 per day. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong!

Any advice or suggestions to the itinerary is welcome!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Am just planning a couple of weeks in the Loire next month...a part of Europe we have missed!
Google the 'top 5 chateaux loire' and start from there?
Download 'Campercontact' to a phone and it will give you many French Aire/Campsite options......if you don't want to pay....it isn't much....Google Maps 'Aire de camping car near ????????' the question marks being a town about half way.

Don't understand your comments re tolls?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

PS. You can search Campercontact free on the internet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like the area around Saumur. Found a cracking aire there in 2017.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/220658-saumur.html


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Delightful Municipal campsite right on the river at Chaumont Sur Loire it’s a huge site with no regimented pitches and rarely that busy, you literally pick your spot! Plenty of EHU points It’s one of our favourite sites to stay on. Walking distance from the Chateau where the gardens are lovely. It’s a days worth of visit to do both but you can get a pass to go out for lunch and get back in again.

Andy


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Dependent on the time of year, arriving early evening and driving a couple of hours you may find the Aires full by the time you wish to stop. After August this is not so much a problem. We use supermarket car parks as a last resort. AVOID motorway service areas.

The island campsite at Amboise is a recommend too. 

Mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, French tolls are very expensive! Motorhoming is as much about the journey as the destination so avoid them unless you are in a real hurry. You will see so much more of the country.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a really short trip for the OP though. What I would do is use the sat nav to work out sections of the route, toll vs none toll. If there is a big difference in each section, take the toll. If its just half an hour or so then take the none toll. Just watch they dont try and charge you Class 3. If they do just hit the intercom and say "Camping car, Class Deux".


----------



## bessiewatts18 (Jul 30, 2020)

Lucky me I found this topic!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> I like the area around Saumur. Found a cracking aire there in 2017.
> 
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/220658-saumur.html


Plus 1 for Turquant. We parked in the aires which is not that pretty & went for a walk & found the site that Barry is referring too. Was quite busy but lovely.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there are a couple more between Turquant and Saumur and one or two beyond Saumur that were ok as well. We just stayed on that field for about a week I think and just used the bike.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Delightful Municipal campsite right on the river at Chaumont Sur Loire it's a huge site with no regimented pitches and rarely that busy, you literally pick your spot! Plenty of EHU points It's one of our favourite sites to stay on. Walking distance from the Chateau where the gardens are lovely. It's a days worth of visit to do both but you can get a pass to go out for lunch and get back in again.
> 
> Andy


We stayed at this municipal last year based on Andy's recommendation - it is beautiful.

We also stayed at Camping Municipal de l'Ile d'Or at Amboise which was great place. They were converting the old Aire next door to a Camping Car Park site - checked the app and it 12.55 euro a night


----------

